# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  قاموس انجليزي هيروغليفي عربي لاول مرة علي النت خاص بابناء مصر

## ابن طيبة

*قاموس* 

*انجليزي هيروغليفي عربي*

* لاول مرة علي النت*

*الاخوة و الاخوات اقدم لكم اليوم و لاول مرة علي النت قاموس انجليزي هيروغليفي عربي*
*ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم*

*و هو من اعدادي مستعينا بقاموس جاردنر و كتاب اللغة الهيروغليفية للدكتور عبدالحليم نور الدين و العديد من المراجع التي سوف اذكرها تباعا*
*و اذ ارجو من الله ان يوفقني لما يحبه و يرضاه*

----------


## a_leader

و انا اتشرف بأن اكون اول زائرى الموضوع و اول المهنئين
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ معتز و الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع
تحياتى و تقديرى  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*(a)* 
 
abandon - verb 

*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "بث" او "بت"*


فعلرحل يهجرتنازل عن يهجر يتركتخلىأقلع عن
0000000000 
 
ability - noun

و* تنطق بالهيروغليفية " ست - ا "*



اسمقدرةحولطاقةالقدرةتمكنكفاءةقوةمقدرة
0000000000

above - adj

*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "هري"*



صفةفوقآنفاأعلى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> و انا اتشرف بأن اكون اول زائرى الموضوع و اول المهنئين
> بارك الله فيك يا استاذ معتز و الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع
> تحياتى و تقديرى


* اهلا اخي الحبيب محمد*
*و يشرفني ان تكون اول العابرين علي هذا الموضوع*
*بارك الله فيك*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*(a)*


*Abydos -noun*


*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "أبدو"*

**

*اسم*
*أبيدوس (بالهيروغليفية: "أب-ب-دجو"  مدينه بغرب البلينا سوهاج وقد كانت أحد المدن القديمة بمصر العليا يجمع معظم العلماء على أنها عاصمة مصر الأولى في نهاية عصر ما قبل الأسر والأسر الأربع الأولى ويرجع تاريخها الي 5 آلاف سنة . و تقع بين أسيوط و الأقصر بالقرب من قنا. وكانت مدينة مقدسة أطلق عليها الاغريق تنيس. وحاليا يطلق عليها العرابة المدفونة ب(البلينا) وتبعد عن النيل 7ميل . ويوجد بها معبد سيتي الأول و معبد رمسيس الثاني وهما يتميزان بالنقوش الفرعونية البارزة. وهذه المدينة كانت المركز الرئيسي لعبادة الاله أوزوريس. وكان يحج اليها قدماء المصريين ليبكوا الاله اوزوريس حارس الحياة الأبدية واله الغرب. و اكتشف فيها أقدم القوارب في التاريخ في المقابر القديمه إلى الغرب من معبد سيتي الأول ابن رمسيس الأول مؤسس الأسره 19 و التي اشتهرت بتسمية الكثير من ملوكها برمسيس على أسم مؤسس الأسره.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*(a)*

*accordingly - adv*

*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "مي"*



صفةحسب ماوفقا لذلكوعلي ذلكومن ثمو إذن0000000000

*address - verb*

*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية"وشد"*




*فعل**يسأل**خاطب*

0000000000

*advance - verb*

*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "ساأ"*



*فعل**تقدم**دفع سلفا**ارتفع**قدم**مقدما*

----------


## sameh atiya

*جميل جدا جدا جدا يا أستاذ معتز
متابع مع حضرتك القاموس*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *جميل جدا جدا جدا يا أستاذ معتز*
> *متابع مع حضرتك القاموس*


*اهلا يا سامح*
*الف شكر علي مرورك الجميل*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*(a)*


*affection - noun*


*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية " ست-يب"*
**
 
*اسم**عاطفة**تعلق ( بـ )**الوجدان**تأثير**نزوع**حالة جسدية**ميل*
*0000000000*




*after (of time) - prep*


*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "م-خت"*

**

*ظرف زمان - بعد*


*0000000000*




*again - adv phrase*


*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية " m wHm-a"*

**
*مرة أخرى*
*0000000000*

*against, to - prep*
*و تنطق بالهيروغليفية " إر"*

*
**
**ضد ،
حرف جر بمعني الي ، نحو ، من ، حتي ، حسب ، بسبب*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*(a)*



alabaster - noun

و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "sS" "شس"



اسممرمر
0000000000

*alabaster - noun*

و تنطق بالهيروغليفية " شس"



اسممرمر

0000000000

*alone - adj*

و تنطق بالهيروغليفية " ست-يب"




صفةوحيدمنفردفذمتوحد

----------


## ابن طيبة

*(a)*


among - prep

و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "m-m" "مم"

 



حرف جربينفيفيما بينوسط
0000000000

amulet - noun

و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "sa" "سا"


 
اسمتعويذةحجابتميمة
000000000

Amun - noun

و تنطق بالهيروغليفية "imn" 


امون

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

موضوع اكتر من رائع ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم  
> موضوع اكتر من رائع ..


*و جزيتي خيرا اختي زهرة الياسمينا  علي مرورك الكريم*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## sonson413

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع قيم
ليتك تعود لإستكماله يا معتز
 :f2:

----------


## saydsalem

*دمت**ودام إبداعك**لك ودي**تقبل مروري**د. السيد عبد الله سالم**المنوفية - مصر*

----------

